# Red Alert 3 mouse issue



## raptori (Nov 5, 2008)

hi any body notice that the mouse stop respond to clicking or zooming during playing its really a disappointment ...... hope some body have a solution...... thanks.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 5, 2008)

Try reinstalling your drivers for it...what type of mouse is it?


----------



## raptori (Nov 5, 2008)

gigabyte GM-R03 & i replace it with another mouse (LG)--( cheep one ) and its the same problem...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a normal logitech mouse, I played through Soviet and Allied campaigns, and I didn't have any problems...


----------



## ampersand38 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lots of ppl with that issue
no solution here, unfortunately

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy...pid=944928&msg_id=m-1-508534417#m-1-508534417


----------



## Belesarius (Nov 8, 2008)

*Solution*

Yeah, I'm about 98% sure it's a resolution thing. Try a different setting. It worked for me. I know it's not really a solution because we should be able to run this on the highest possible, but it's the best we have right now.


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm having the same problem.

I tried changing the resolution settings several times, but it didn't work. 

I'm seeing this complaint more and more frequently, you'd think that EA would get the _mouse_ working for an RTS game before release. :shadedshu


----------



## raptori (Nov 9, 2008)

well at least I found the solution by uninstall RA3 then install (.net framework) version 2.0 to 3.5 sp1.... then reinstall Directx aug2008 then install a red alert 3 and it works, no problems until now.


----------



## keatLF (Nov 16, 2008)

how to reinstall Directx aug2008 ????


----------



## flopp (Nov 17, 2008)

I had almost the same problem.

I could press the keys in the game but the pointer was not there only sometimes when i was in the corner or when the software was running hard.

I find my problem, in mouse settings i had, "show trace from mouse" i dont know if that is correct but when you see the pointers trace.

I also had hide mouse pointer when typing text.

But in windows i didnt have the trace or hide when typing, strange.

Hope anyone got helped with this.

I had the same problem in age of empires 3

Im using Vista.


----------



## keatLF (Nov 18, 2008)

asian dynasty??
but i'm using XP
the mouse setting same witf VISTA ?


----------



## Seijiro (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I found one rather simple solution and that is to re-install RA3. I had the same problem with mouse stopped work by clicking on things. It did still show up and I could move it just the clicking didn't work.
I tried re-installing RA3 and now I haven't had that problem.

So try that and good luck.


----------

